# Yelp, yelp...Gobble....BOOM!



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Eric, I'll give you a call tonight.


----------



## retinlew (Jul 28, 2005)

Been hunting all day. Saw deer. Saw elk. Saw hens.....No TOMS.... Came home from the hunt and there at the back of the field was a (I can't say it...) I think I'll stay home tomorrow. DUH!!!


----------

